# tutti i nodi vengono al pettine



## cunegonda

Hola a todos. 
Tengo una nueva indecisión. A ver si me podéis ayudar.
¿Cómo traduciríais la siguiente frase: "é evidente che i nodi economici del passato sono drammaticamente venuti al pettine"?
O sea: qué modismo español puede traducir la locución italiana "venire i nodi al pettine".
Gracias.


----------



## Mª Antonia

Quizá "Quien siembra vientos, recoge tempestades".


----------



## 0scar

Tal cual:  "Tarde o temprano los nudos llegan al peine"


----------



## pattyfashiion

Io come espressione equivalente ho sentito: "todo sale en la colada" per tutti i nodi vengono al pettine.


----------



## Angel.Aura

Mª Antonia said:


> Quizá "Quien siembra vientos, recoge tempestades".


Questo è un detto diverso: _Chi semina vento, raccoglie tempesta_.


----------



## Mª Antonia

Ma non vuol dire la stessa cosa?
Ho potuto leggere che "_Tutti i nodi vengono al pettine_" è un proverbio inteso a ricordare che, prima o poi, si pagano le cattive azioni compiute e che, prima o poi, dovremo affrontare le difficoltà rimandate.
Forse la differenza entrambi è che nel detto "_Chi semina vento, raccoglie tempesta_" si può ricevere un danno peggiore di quello arrecato.
Ma pensando più attentamente, nel primo detto si parla di cattive azioni in genere, come dicendo che gli errori si pagano, e nel secondo si parla di cattive azione verso un'altra persona. È così?


----------



## gatogab

Si yo me pongo a sembrar vientos, a la cosecha tendré tempestades.
Quiere decir, por ejemplo, que si en un grupo creo tensión con mis modos (siembro vientos), al final todos se enojarán conmigo y me echarán del grupo (cosecho tempestades) 
Todos los nudos vienen al peine.
Quiere decir, por ejemplo, que los problemas que hoy evitas de solucionar, llegará un día en que lo tendrás que hacer.
¿Me enredé mucho?
gg

PD.....Oscar ¿se puede decir 'peineta' por 'peine'?


----------



## 0scar

_Peineta_ es como un peine corto y curvo que usan las mujeres para sujetarse el pelo. No es para peinarse.


----------



## Mª Antonia

Muchas gracias. Ahora lo entiendo perfectamente.


----------



## gatogab

0scar said:


> _Peineta_ es como un peine corto y curvo que usan las mujeres para sujetarse el pelo. No es para peinarse.


Gracias Oscar.
Mi pregunta fué pertinente *por este motivo*.
Saludos.
gg


----------



## pattyfashiion

Se puede decir "todo sale en la colada"? Yo lo encontré en el diccionario "laura tam" que traduce "tutti i nodi vengono al pettine".


----------



## 0scar

@gatogab

Ya veo, en Chile le dicen peineta al peine.

Acá eran famosos los "¡Peines pantera peinan la vida entera!". Creo que no existen más.

http://www.masde40.com.ar/fotos/pantera.jpghttp://www.masde40.com.ar/marcas.htm


----------



## cunegonda

Estoy muy contenta por haber "desencadenado" una discusión interesante. Pero, francamente, y lo siento por Laura Tam, no creo que "i nodi… al pettine" sea "salir en la colada…", pues RAE:
*
salir en la **colada**.* * 1.     * loc. verb. coloq. Averiguarse, descubrirse lo que ya había pasado y estaba olvidado y oculto.
* 2.     * loc. verb. coloq. Ponerse en claro o averiguarse las malas acciones o actos censurables de alguien. _Todo saldrá en la colada._
* 3.     * loc. verb. coloq. Pagar de una vez las malas acciones hechas en tiempos diversos por quien no ha querido enmendarse jamás. U. m. c. amenaza.




En cambio la frase que yo propongo se traduciría (sin usar locución o modismo) así:
"Es evidente que las dificultades económicas del pasado se están manifestando de manera dramática".
Pero… me gustaría más poniendo el equivalente en español de "i nodi…"
Así que a ver si alguien me puede ayudar. ¡Gracias!


----------



## pattyfashiion

E allora come si tradurrebbe "todo saldrà en la colada" in italiano?


----------



## 0scar

cunegonda said:


> Pero… me gustaría más poniendo el equivalente en español de "i nodi…"
> *Así que a ver si alguien me puede ayudar*. ¡Gracias!


 
¿De nuevo?  ¿Y qué paso con el *"Tarde o temprano los nudos llegan al peine" *de más arriba *? *


----------



## cunegonda

Depende de lo que se quiera decir, puede  ir bien "i nodi" (n. 2 del RAE): " prima o poi i nodi verrano / vengono al pettine". Pero en otros casos (el 1 y el 3) creo que sería mejor otra traducción. Se me ocurre para el 1 "venire a galla".

Lo siento pero en español peninsular no me resulta…


----------

